# [APP] Auto-Away (Text Message Auto-Response System)



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

​
Auto-Away is a powerful and customizable SMS Text Messaging (and soon to be Phone Call) auto-response system for your Android device.

Auto-Away replies pre-made custom messages via SMS to people that message you. All auto-replies can be logged in the application for future viewing and can be cleared when no longer needed.

Custom Away Messages can be created to notify your recipient of why you are not available and when you can get back to them. You can make as many Away Messages as you want. Messages are saved to your phone and can be set in Auto-Away's main application menu.

Recipient Filtering allows you to filter who receives the auto-responses. The three current filtering options are "Just Contacts", "Blacklisting", and "Whitelisting". Just Contacts will only reply to an individual, who's number appears in your Contact list. Blacklisting will NOT respond to registered recipients on the Blacklist. Whitelisting will ONLY respond to the registered recipients on the Whitelist.

With Auto-Away you are in control of how a recipient views your messages. With the "Inform Recipient" option, an [Auto-Away]: prefix will be added to your messages to let the individual know that what they are getting is an Away Message.

For those who don't want the application to seem like a service, Response Delay will delay auto-responses for either 15 seconds, 30 seconds, 1 minute, 2 minutes, or 5 minutes to make responses seem more natural to their recipients.

Repeat Responses is for when you really cannot be bothered. You need your recipients to leave you alone and know that now is NOT the time. With Repeat Responses enabled, if a recipient messages you multiple times while the app is running, it will respond as many times as they inquire.


----------

